# Bramble tip wine



## Laurie (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey, has anyone tried making bramble tip wine? Was wondering how it might taste. We are loaded with wild blackberry vines and thought I would like to try it. Also, read somewhere that you could also make wine from grape vine cuttings. Does anyone know the process for that? any recipes? Any thoughts are appreciated


----------



## Angie (Apr 16, 2011)

Here is a link from J Keller's site

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/bramble.asp


----------



## Wade E (Apr 16, 2011)

Please update us on this if you make it as to how it tastes!!!!!!!


----------



## docanddeb (Apr 16, 2011)

I know it can be done...

but SHOULD it??

If you are going for a vegetal taste, I get it, otherwise...

I'd wait for some elder flowers!

Or dandelions... or violets...or rose petals...

Debbie


----------

